# Ss Prospector - Richard Grimes



## Annmarie Clark (Sep 17, 2012)

]Hi – I am looking for anyone who worked on the SS Prospector during the period 1950 to 1960 and who may have known my father. His name was Richard Grimes and he was a Bosun from Manchester, England. I do believe the captain at the time was Fred Lewis. I am especially interested in the time when the Prospector made an unscheduled visit to Bermuda for mechanical problems.
Annmarie


----------



## Exxy (Sep 17, 2012)

looking for michael bunch. wireless operator. Alcan Trinidad to Guyana Ltd. Worked for the company up to 1964. should be from England and worked on the Sun ship Brayton, Henderson and Walker. Very important.


----------

